# Where to download form BI-9 ?



## neverever1971 (Aug 27, 2021)

I feel rather stupid asking this question, but I've been searching for a download link for form BI-9 for a few days now !

It is described here:





Department of Home Affairs - Identity Documents


The DHA is custodian, protector and verifier of the identity and status of citizens and other persons resident in South Africa. This makes it possible for people to realize their rights and access benefits and opportunities in both the public and private domains. By expanding these services to...




www.dha.gov.za





_*First time applicants must submit the following documentation to their nearest Department of Home Affairs office or South African mission or consulate abroad:*_

*Form BI-9, completed in black ink*
but nowhere can I find a link to download ifor BI-9

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

neverever1971 said:


> I feel rather stupid asking this question, but I've been searching for a download link for form BI-9 for a few days now !
> 
> It is described here:
> 
> ...


Are you going to apply for your first ID book?

If so, you can get the Form BI-9 at your DHA local office when you submit your application.

That form has carbon copies attached at the back of it. You can only get it at DHA office.


----------



## neverever1971 (Aug 27, 2021)

@*a4xiaoxiami thank you for the response. Yes, I am going to make a first application for an ID. I was born in SA in 1968 and only just realised (after advice from a Lawyer) that I can apply for an ID and citizenship. When I've stayed in SA before it was always as an expat. Anyway, now it makes sense that I can't download the form. Unfortunately I am currently in the UK, so I assume I will need to contact the UK Consular department ?*


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

neverever1971 said:


> @*a4xiaoxiami thank you for the response. Yes, I am going to make a first application for an ID. I was born in SA in 1968 and only just realised (after advice from a Lawyer) that I can apply for an ID and citizenship. When I've stayed in SA before it was always as an expat. Anyway, now it makes sense that I can't download the form. Unfortunately I am currently in the UK, so I assume I will need to contact the UK Consular department ?*


That I cannot help you.

Most of people here are expats and are undergoing the immigration process into South Africa. Usually the citizenship can only be obtained through naturalization.

Your case probably means that you are a citizen by birth.


----------

